# Is there an outage in western, PA?



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Google search didn't show any results. Wondering if anyone near western PA has an outage... I have never had a data drop and reboots won't fix...


----------



## deadman009 (Sep 29, 2011)

I have no data of any kind as well. Reboot didn't fix anything. Phoenix AZ


----------



## Lockett (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm in south central PA (Hanover) and I have no data but my girlfriend's Incredible 2 does. We are in a non-4G area.


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm in Denver with no lte. I had to go in and force the phone to use RevA only to get any data.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

in los angeles area and no data of any kind.


----------



## BionicMan (Oct 18, 2011)

No data signal on the Bionic in Minneapolis, MN. I was flashing and thought I did something wrong. Neither 4g nor 3g. Then suddenly 4G came on and then disappeared again...


----------



## BionicMan (Oct 18, 2011)

Looks like VZW is down...

http://www.engadget.com/2011/12/21/psa-verizon-users-reporting-data-outages-across-the-us/


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah I had absolutely no data this morning when i woke up for work. I pulled the SIM and put it back in and rebooted and have only 3G data right now.


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

mjforte said:


> Yeah I had absolutely no data this morning when i woke up for work. I pulled the SIM and put it back in and rebooted and have only 3G data right now.


lucky. i can't even get on 3g.


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

envizion said:


> lucky. i can't even get on 3g.


Lost data completely again. Toggled airplane mode and got 3G back again. I'm in Florida by the way.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Just got it back... Seems all is well here now


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Denver is back up and running...looks like they started fixing on the east coast and moved west.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Gert_B_Frobe (Sep 12, 2011)

Still only have 3g here in Cleveland. My normally 3 to 4 bar 4g not back yet at all


----------



## ROB281 (Oct 11, 2011)

nothing in Houston still


----------



## jzd5032 (Jun 21, 2011)

just got 3g back. Still no 4G. Located in Reno, Nevada


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

Slow 3G no 4G. Minneapolis, MN - Im having withdrawals, once you taste the honey there's no going back. Id say we all have an addiction to SPEED.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Just to let you guys know I got my Nexus and confirmed there is no 4g... Which means no activations lol... So I'm without a phone for today. Will be fixed by midnight says the rep.


----------



## darkbug (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm in South East PA and had no 3g or 4g until 6:15 am'ish


----------



## realbbb (Nov 16, 2011)

4g out in nashville. 3g slow. running 5.9.901. Though my friends 5.5.893 4g still connected.









BBB
Out in the Heat.


----------

